# cu loan



## sami12 (9 Oct 2012)

hi all ive recently started saving in credit union for my wedding by time i apply for my 1st loan with them i will have around 3500 saved im thinking about asking for around 7k is this 2 much? 

thanks in advance


----------



## Tired Paul (9 Oct 2012)

Take out a small loan (say €500) and pay that off as well as continuing with the saving. This will show the CU that not only can you repay the initial loan but you can save as well. And seeing as this would be first loan with them it will boost their confidence in you as a customer. Should make applying for the larger loan much easier.


----------



## James Rice (21 Nov 2012)

*great answer on cu loan*

Thanks Paul, I am doing that at the moment. It looks like a good method of getting a larger loan.


----------

